# 2015 New Year's Resolution



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 8, 2015)

I started my martial arts journey in 1980 during my sophomore year in high school. During that time like most martial artists, I have sustained a bunch of bumps and bruises. These last three years, I've been dealing with a knee injury and a chronic heel spur issue. I’ve made it a point not to let it get in the way of my martial arts. During this time, I continue to teach 30+ seminars year and even earned two world titles in the process. 

This past November things came to a head. For those who don't watch the national news, the residents here in Buffalo got hit with a devastating snowstorm giving us over 8 feet of snow in a 24 hour period. It was then during all of the shoveling of snow when I felt the actual toll on my body. I decided that it is time to stop procrastinating and get back in the gym. 

For Christmas I bought myself a membership at Planet Fitness. Since getting back in the gym, I haven't missed a day of training. I have increased my lifting by 20% and have already maxed out one of the machines. I figured since this year will be my 50th birthday, it's time to step up or step off. It's definitely helped my spirits, in addition to my body. I've been training my forms more and next month I will start my cardio. I'm being careful not to overdo it all at once. I am hoping that when I start up this year’s seminar tour that it won’t interfere with my training. 

So far the New Year resolution is going well!
Datu Tim Hartman
Grand Master - Presas Arnis


----------



## Tames D (Jan 8, 2015)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> I started my martial arts journey in 1980 during my sophomore year in high school. During that time like most martial artists, I have sustained a bunch of bumps and bruises. These last three years, I've been dealing with a knee injury and a chronic heel spur issue. I’ve made it a point not to let it get in the way of my martial arts. During this time, I continue to teach 30+ seminars year and even earned two world titles in the process.
> 
> This past November things came to a head. For those who don't watch the national news, the residents here in Buffalo got hit with a devastating snowstorm giving us over 8 feet of snow in a 24 hour period. It was then during all of the shoveling of snow when I felt the actual toll on my body. I decided that it is time to stop procrastinating and get back in the gym.
> 
> ...


Keep it up Tim. At our age, it's all about health. Gotta be fit and healthy. Good job.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2015)

good for you Tim.  Just take the cardio real slow and stop if you even think your pushing it to hard.


----------

